# NEW PM9 Fails to reset



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

i have had my PM9 for 2 months gone to range twice cleaned before i went first time and after. Both times after i shot 70+ it would not reset without banging or continuely pulling trigger. I am going to send Kahr an email and see if they want it back but if it is an easy fix than i would do myself or bring it to local gunsmith. i shot 200+ at first range visit and 100+ at second visit so i am more than the recommended 200 by Kahr manual. open to any easy suggestions. it only seems to do this when the gun gets alot of ammo down range say 75+.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Call Kahr! They have absolutely top notch service, with very quick turn around. It is more than likely a common mishap which can be pinpointed easily. If you're having any problem with your gun, they should be the first to know. You'll only spin yourself in circles wondering about the possible problem, when you could just get on the phone with them.

What would not reset, the firing pin? Also, how often would this occur, and exactly how would it happen?


----------



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

I think it was the firing pin that would not reset. When i puuled the trigger it would fire slide move and return to battery and then when i would pull then trigger again it would not even feel normal and it would not fire unless i would continuely pull trigger or tap the gun the bench.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

hmmm, uh I'm not enough of a pistol smith to know what that's all about. Most problems with Kahrs can be traced to improper operation, or a bad mag, etc.... I would call Kahr on Monday. They will bend over backwards to make it right.


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

I had the same problem. I assume it must have been some unburned powder. I gave the trigger bar a shot of "sythetic safe" gun scrubber both in the front and back and the problem has not come back in hundreds of rounds.


----------



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

Brent375hh can you give me a little more detail on where to put lube. Do i need to take cover off of handle and lube trigger bar. you will have to excuse me i am fairly new to working on guns so i dont know proper terms of parts so any help you give me is greatly appreciated


----------



## brent375hh (May 24, 2009)

Drew,

Gun Scrubber is not lube but cleaning solvent. When you have the slide off, pull the trigger back and forth and you will see the bar that goes back to the sear. That bar is also has the disconnect as part of the stamping that protrudes up the right side of the frame in rail area. Spray out the area where the bar connects with the sear and also the trigger pivot.

Once done, pull the trigger to see if sear rotates backward, while holding trigger back push down disconnection with your fingernail, sear should snap back forward. Now let off the trigger and see if trigger bar/disconnector snap back up when the trigger comes nearly all the way forward again.

If it is now working either the sear is not resetting or the disconnector is not coming back up to engage the sear again.

If you look at the parts list on the Kahr site, the trigger bar/disconnector is #13 and the sear is #15.


----------



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

Brent357 thanks you very much for ths info. i will let you know how it worked for me


----------



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well i went to the range and my pm9 did the same thing not as often but trigger would fail to reset maybe once out of every 3 rounds after shooting 120+ down range. Contacted Kahr and sent it back to them on there dime. I will post details when i get gun back so far good customer service.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

drew0002 said:


> Contacted Kahr and sent it back to them on there dime. I will post details when i get gun back so far good customer service.


Good to hear. let us know!


----------



## drew0002 (Mar 9, 2009)

Well great news. When i called Kahr and explained the problem they emailed me a prepaid shippimg label within 30 minutes. I took the gun to the local Fedex and they had at Kahrs office by 10 AM the next day.They kept it for 5 businees days. I had it back in less than one week! They replaced the trigger bar. I shot 150 rounds down range yesterday without any flaws. I would definetly recommend buying Kahr products! Great gun. The best trigger. Awesome customer service:mrgreen:


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

drew0002 said:


> Well great news. When i called Kahr and explained the problem they emailed me a prepaid shippimg label within 30 minutes. I took the gun to the local Fedex and they had at Kahrs office by 10 AM the next day.They kept it for 5 businees days. I had it back in less than one week! They replaced the trigger bar. I shot 150 rounds down range yesterday without any flaws. I would definetly recommend buying Kahr products! Great gun. The best trigger. Awesome customer service:mrgreen:


You have convienced me ...I am going to buy PM9 as soon as I can find one!!!


----------

